# kosher salt?



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Gah, Uno has fin rot. Didn't notice it for a bit because his fins are so clear it was hard to tell some pieces were missing D: I don't have aquarium salt on hand but I heard kosher salt can accomplish the same thing. Does it? If so, do I dose it like regular aquarium salt?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Kosher salt should be fine...what you want to avoid is the anti-caking ingredients since it can be toxic....
Sodium chloride dosed at 1-3tsp/gal depending on what you are treating....its also important to find the root cause for the fin rot or it will always be problematic


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, okay. I think what caused it was all the gunk that I found under his gravel that turned his water cloudy while cleaning out his old 2.75 gallon, but when I moved him to his 10 gallon I used a cup to move him so a betta cup worth of his old water came with him... Is that going to cause some problems? Also, should I just get a gallon jug and mix some salt solution in it and pour it in his tank? I've started to change out a gallon of his water a day.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't treat in the 10gal tank...depending on how bad the fin rot....fresh/dechlorinated water may be all that is needed to get him on the road to recovery.....I would try that first....for at least a week unless the fins start to look worse...I would make daily 25-50% water only changes for a week and if this is a 10g filtered tank that you are cycling....make the needed water changes until the nitrogen cycle is established (4-8wks) once the week is up doing the daily changes....

Nutrition is also important-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals..


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Before I moved him to his big tank I noticed a tiny black eding but when I moved him to the tank with clean water it was gone, so I'm guessing thats a good sign? I always mix up his diet between new life spectrum, bettamin, flakes, brine shrimp and blood worms (the worms and shrimp not as often as the rest though) Alrighty I'll continue with the water changes and see if he improves any, thanks ofl!


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Ffffffff- I found a whole lot more missing today and bit of blood on the tip of his fin. I'm moving him back to his little water tank (2.75) so I can do more water changes e.e


----------

